# SQUEEGEE NOISE @ BACK WHEELS



## baba (Jul 12, 2006)

HELP. I HAVE A 2003 MAX WITH ABOUT 70,000 MILES. JUST YESTERDAY, I START TO HEAR A FUNNY SQUEEK SOUND AT THE REAL WHEELS. I CHECKED THE PADS & THEY ARE FINE. I WENT TO THE MECHANIC, HE TOLD ME THAT THE PADS ARE STILL ALRIGHT & NEED NOT BE TOO PANICKY. HE TOLD ME THAT A SENSOR ATTACHED IS JUST LETTING ME KNOW THAT I WILL SOON NEED SOME NEW PADS. 
WHAT CAN I DO TO STOP THIS ANNOYING NOISE?
OR SHOULD I GO AHEAD AND CHANGE THEN NOW OR YOUR SUGGESTIONS? 
THANKS
:newbie:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

The 'warning guard' is there for a reason...perhaps they are a little premature and squealing too early but you really _should_ change them soon.

There's really nothing like the sound of worn down-to-the-metal pads scraping on your poor rotors.


----------



## baba (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks. The pads are changed and the car is alright now. The noise is gone


----------

